# [Solved] XSL: Element-Variable auslesen



## pymote (22. Mai 2006)

hallo,

gibt es die möglichkeit, in einer for-each schleife das aktuell durchwanderte element einer variablen zuzuweisen?

ich habe es folgendermassen versucht:


```
<xsl:for-each select="*">
    <xsl:variable name="selection" select="name()"/>
</xsl:for-each>
```

wenn ich jetzt an einer anderen stelle, den wert des elements auslesen will

```
<xsl:value-of select="$selection"/>
```
erhalte ich nicht den wert, sondern den element-bezeichner.

lese ich die variable falsch aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Mai 2006)

ich leg dafür zwar jetzt nicht die hand ins feuer, aber den inhalt kriegt man mit text() soweit ich weiß 



```
<xsl:for-each select="*">
    <xsl:variable name="selection" select="text()"/>
</xsl:for-each>

<xsl:value-of select="$selection"/>
```


----------



## pymote (22. Mai 2006)

;-)

da hast du recht. dankeschön !


----------

